# Anubias nana: how to arrange rhizomes.



## Badandy538 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post! I'm a newbie, so i need your help.

Just ordered a bunch of anubias nana rhizomes (each rhizome with 6-8 leaves, according to the site).

Problem is...I don't know how to arrange them. I would like to accomplish this look:










How do I do this...can I just bunch them together? Are the rhizomes allowed to intersect? I attached a picture below, so you can see what I mean. I appreciate the help

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The only way I know to achieve that look is to let them grow and in-fill. I guarantee you that batch has been there a while. Notice the flower stalk towards the rear. IME Anubias only flower after they have been well established in a tank, with no disturbance. That takes time. Anubias are not fast growers. Plant them as close together as you can get them. Make sure you do not damage the rhizome in planting and do not bury it either. Give it time and good conditions, and it will end up looking like that.


----------



## Badandy538 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome...i'll get them as close as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

There are several ways to accomplish that look. IME growing the Anubias emersed like our Russian friend and 954baby do, is the quickest way to that look. For the nana to have that round mound shaped look, you have to encourage the rhizome to bud and branch in muptiple directions at different nodes. Growing it in high humidity emersed will result in much faster growth than under water. Also I do not have GSA issues emmersed like you do submersed.


----------

